# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Ku i kaluat pushimet këtë verë?

## the admiral

meqe vera mbaroi dhe te gjithe do i jemi kthyer punes/shkolles, mendoj se do ia vlente te kujtonim pak pushimet verore qe sapo lame pas...
ku dhe si i kaluat ato?

----------


## mia@

Ne Shqiperi 2 muaj e gjysme. Si ja kalova? Me familjen, shoqerine.   Plazh nja tre jave. Ik andej, ik kendej. Tere kohen ne levizje.   Jo keq.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

ne borsh i kalova dhe nata  e fundit u mbyll me qengj te pjekur dhe zjarr buze detit der  ne te gllire.

----------


## Ksanthi

Ne nje qytet te greqise dhe ne athine.

----------


## the admiral

> Ne nje qytet te greqise dhe ne athine.


mire qe secili ka deshire te mbaje ate "privacy-n" e vet, por te pakten emrin e qytetit mund te na e tregoje.
nuk po te pyesim per hotelin.  :Lulja3:  (po tallem)

----------


## shigjeta

Ne Shqiperi dhe jashte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Plot

un kom nja dhit vjet qi sboj pushime.ene i gru qi hudh fall mka thon: tkeqen nona, se qeke ene gru e bukur shum, ske per tbo asiher pushime se pushimin e par qi tbosh, ke per tvdeke. ke lin per tpunu, kshu mtha. ene vallai ja kom nigju llafin, se ha at koce ullini un, se me verte qi vdes, pa tallje. kush osht msu me pun, mpun ka per ti kalu jeta. kush osht msu me pushime, ashu ka per tshku, ja shif shushujen tina, a puno dot shushuja, gjalle mbote. se per kte osht lin ajo, per tpushu, i jave mkaliforni e i jave mtajlonde. 

ti shigjete paske qon mshqipni ene ske ardh tme takosh? ske faj tina, se kum thon ene anej ka ajo tema qi du me e pi i kafe me ty, ka per tqone hera e pare qi pi i kafe me i moderatore.  :perqeshje: 

noten shigje, noten shushuje, mpuq mpuq ka nazja  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> un kom nja dhit vjet qi sboj pushime.ene i gru qi hudh fall mka thon: tkeqen nona, se qeke ene gru e bukur shum, ske per tbo asiher pushime se pushimin e par qi tbosh, ke per tvdeke. ke lin per tpunu, kshu mtha. ene vallai ja kom nigju llafin, se ha at koce ullini un, se me verte qi vdes, pa tallje. *kush osht msu me pun, mpun ka per ti kalu jeta. kush osht msu me pushime, ashu ka per tshku, ja shif shushujen tina, a puno dot shushuja, gjalle mbote. se per kte osht lin ajo, per tpushu, i jave mkaliforni e i jave mtajlonde.* 
> ti shigjete paske qon mshqipni ene ske ardh tme takosh? ske faj tina, se kum thon ene anej ka ajo tema qi du me e pi i kafe me ty, ka per tqone hera e pare qi pi i kafe me i moderatore. 
> 
> noten shigje, noten shushuje, mpuq mpuq ka nazja



.................... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

> un kom nja dhit vjet qi sboj pushime.ene i gru qi hudh fall mka thon: tkeqen nona, se qeke ene gru e bukur shum, ske per tbo asiher pushime se pushimin e par qi tbosh, ke per tvdeke. ke lin per tpunu, kshu mtha. ene vallai ja kom nigju llafin, se ha at koce ullini un, se me verte qi vdes, pa tallje. kush osht msu me pun, mpun ka per ti kalu jeta. kush osht msu me pushime, ashu ka per tshku, ja shif shushujen tina, a puno dot shushuja, gjalle mbote. se per kte osht lin ajo, per tpushu, i jave mkaliforni e i jave mtajlonde. 
> 
> ti shigjete paske qon mshqipni ene ske ardh tme takosh? ske faj tina, se kum thon ene anej ka ajo tema qi du me e pi i kafe me ty, ka per tqone hera e pare qi pi i kafe me i moderatore. 
> 
> noten shigje, noten shushuje, mpuq mpuq ka nazja :-D


 :ngerdheshje: 

po s'te vje turp mi qe mua me doli menderja ne pune.... Kam faj une qe te dergoj dhurata prej Tajlande e ti me qit namin e dembeles. S'ka me dhurata, aty rri qaj gjithe diten.

Gjithsesi... vazhdoj te te dashuroj.... fort.  :syte zemra:

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Ne qytetin tim te lindjës, dhe tani vizitova ne turne 3 shtetët shqiptare qe jan te ndara padrejtesisht.

----------


## drenicaku

Ne durres per her te fundit
Me vodhen ne autobusin qe shkon nga rrota e kuqe deri ne qender,dhe kjo nuk me beri pershtypje,pershtypje me beri se si u soll policia kur lajmrova rastin.
Nje polici qe per mendimin tim gjasonin ne kriminel qe nuk ju beri pershtypje fare rast,per me teper me than se kan ardh shum hajna nga kosova dhe ata po operojn.Une ju drejtova,detyra jote eshte ta kapesh hajnin kush do qoft ai dhe ta vesh para drejtesis,por asesi nuk guxon te prejudikosh se nga mund te jet hajni,pasi kerkova qe te me ipet emri i policit ai me tha ik sa nuk tu ka ber von,por pasi ngula kemb dhe i thash qe neser do lajmrohem ne ministrin e rendit e zbuti pak fjalorin dhe me tha se do ta shqyrtoim rastin,une kerkova qe te ma japin nje dokument qe kam lajmru rastin,ne tha nuk japim asnje dokument.
U ndjeva shume i fyer dhe ne te njejten koh u betova qe kemb e imja nuk do shkel ne bregdetin shqipetar.
Une e kuptoi qe keso rastesh behen kudo,por te pakten policia duhet te sillet ne menyr njerzore e jo kriminele,dhe kam frigen se kemi mbetur shume mbrapa me kultur,kjo eshte ajo qe na mungon.
Ju lutem nese edhe dikush ka pas rastin e njejt te shkruaj sepse vetem keshtu duhet te demaskohen,perndryshe nuk vemi askund,dhe keso rastesh ka pas per qdo dit ne bregdetin e shqiperis

----------


## Disa

Nuk isha fare ne pushime.

----------


## Station

Këtë vit i kalova në Orikum, vitin e ardhshëm po ishim gjallë do jem në Borsh. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

Helsinki, Finland

----------


## the admiral

> Helsinki, Finland


po ne vere e paske gjetur edhe ti per te shkuar ne helsinki?  :buzeqeshje: 
shpresoj per ty te mos kesh shkuar nga fundi i korrikut. per midsummer (juhannus)...
eshte shkretetire............

----------


## gjirfabe

Po su hapen kutit e votimit,  s'ka pushime per ne.

E ka caktu vet kryetari ate pune.

----------


## stern

*Europes verdalle*

----------


## Edvin83

Tallinn, Helsinki, Stamboll

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Kte vit pushimet i bera copa copa.Pata disa probleme fatkeqsishte..

----------


## Mr Zeid

cpushime mer, ku ka pushime ne ver ne amerik, un iki me mengjes e kthehem ne darke, pa 160 mile nuk me shkon dita.

Pushimet i marim ne dimer se ahere fillon e behet slow 

(pushime verore!!!!!! he me ju lumte ashtu duhet jo si ne ketej jena bo robota)

----------

